# Side ache while riding



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, happens to me sometimes! But usually only when I havent ridden in a while!  I just wait for it to go away by its self!  haha!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup! I think its cause I'm out of shape


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

It just annoying lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You have to be sure you are riding balance, side to side that the top of your hips are parallel to the ground. Many riders don't and compensate by dropping a shoulder. Instead of the hips and shoulders appearing like the letter I, it looks like > when someone looks at you from behind.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It's the same issue as a runners side cramp.

B R E A T H.

Seriously - remember to relax and take deep breaths and it will go away.


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

Had that last night!! breathing always helps me


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it possible that you could have a stress related ulcer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

I think its cause Im out of shape lol. I havent been riding to much so thats probably what it is. Lol.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Check your balance and position. It could be possible you are collapsing your inside rib cage forcing your balance into your outside leg/stirrup. This can be an annoying habit and can cause mild aches.

Most riders who collapse on their inside rib-cage also do it when they are driving a car. It can be a difficult habit to break but once a rider overcomes it, it drastically improves their balance


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

It is because Im out of shape. I went for a walk/run today with my dogs and I got the side ache that I get while riding. So its just cause Im out of shape lol. Time to get my butt in gear and build my stamina


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

put your hands above your head, breath, and stretch it out. I used to get them and i get them in soccer all the time. I've always called it a stitch.


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll try that  thanks!


----------

